# Maverick hpx or beavertail mosquito or...



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m looking for a skiff.

I have two small boys 7 and 10 and will typically fish shallow water.

Would you buy a used hpx used cayo 173 or 18 or new beavertail mosquito or whatever.

My price range is around 35k

Thanks for your input


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Why not a new Salt Marsh Heron 18?? You could get one for your $35k price range. Let me know if you'd like pricing or have any questions. Feel free to text me. 863-860-7250
Jon


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> Why not a new Salt Marsh Heron 18?? You could get one for your $35k price range. Let me know if you'd like pricing or have any questions. Feel free to text me. 863-860-7250
> Jon


Man you stoked the embers...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Putting all options out there...why not go with a new custom build for that price range instead of a used skiff?? Not to take away from the manufacturers listed, but I'd rather have my own build than someone else's if I can.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Isnt that cayo 173 for 25k still for sale? If so get that and buy some new outfits, tackle, cool shit for the kids with the extra 10k.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

I found a sweet mosquito all decked out. I’m in the process of getting that one. Should pick it up Thursday or Friday. The build thread was on here. The green blue color with the grey sea deck.


----------

